

A new marketing medium and receipt for the transaction - orgesi

Hey all,<p>We built some technology that gives businesses the ability to reach unreachable existing customers through ads&#x2F;coupons (without the need for their permission, or email, phone or address) and a detailed receipt through the online bank or credit card account.<p>In essence, imagine a consumer buying something (online or off), go to their online account (debit or credit card), and be able to get a non-invasive coupon and the receipt of the transaction without ever giving their email address or having to opt-in for marketing.<p>Check demo gif for how it works. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rct.co&#x2F;img&#x2F;demo.gif<p>We think it&#x27;s a new advertising channel that didn&#x27;t exist before, helping merchants get to unreachable customers in a new way.<p>It&#x27;s also a way for customers to get a receipt of the transaction that is connected to the transaction itself, and not a paper or email of it which is lost or misplaced, while giving customers a coupon to buy from the business again (through an ad or coupon).<p>What&#x27;s your take&#x2F;feedback? Email me at orgesi@rct.co if you want the receipt capability for your company (free) or want a way to put an ad&#x2F;coupon in every credit&#x2F;debit card sale (this is paid:-)<p>Thanks.
======
byoung2
This would make more sense for offline sales, where you are more likely to get
customers paying, but not collect contact information like email address.
Online it's pretty standard to get an email address to send a receipt (if
customers aren't already logged in).

The next question is how many people look through their credit card statements
and click on links. I know I don't...I use Mint and look mainly at the
breakdown by category more than the individual transactions.

~~~
orgesi
Thanks for the feedback byoung2. We are leaning in the same direction you
note. Is your suggestion coming from having experience in online or offline
sales?

~~~
byoung2
I work at a startup where we help local businesses reply to reviews, update
their info, and run promotions. One technique we use is requiring email to
redeem a coupon, so the business can grow an email list.

